# Bilderkennung mit Java



## morkuzz (3. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe vor eine Art Bot zu schreiben der Windows-Solitär spielt.    

Das ganze soll auf der aktiven Seite über die Klasse Robot funktionieren.    

Soweit so gut, Probleme bereitet mir noch die passive Seite, also die Erkennung der aktuellen Spielsituation.   Ich bin momentan bei dem Stand, dass ich Java regelmäßig Screenshots vom Spielfenster machen lasse um diese zu analysieren.   
Genau hier liegt aber der Hund begraben, wie gehe ich es am besten an, dass meine kleines Prog erkennt, dass z.B. eine Herz Dame obenauf liegt.  

Mein Ansatz wäre, wie oben erwähnt bei jeder Änderung einen neuen Screenshot zu machen und diesen zu analysieren.  
Nachteil hierbei wäre dann wohl, dass das Fenster immer an der selben Position sein müsste, damit das Ganze funktioniert    

Meine Fragen an die Cracks hier wären jetzt:    

- Ist diese Vorgehensweise klug oder gibt es eurer Einschätzung nach eine Bessere? 
- Wie lässt sich das Problem mit der Bilderkennung am besten lösen, gibt es Libraries die mir Google dreisterweise vorenthält?  

danke schonmal  

morkuzz


----------



## MikeMatrix (3. März 2010)

Hi morkuzz

Ich persöhnlich weiß nun leider nicht, ob Java auch DLL Injection in Programme kann.
Wenn das der Fall wäre könntest du dir soetwas bauen, um dann das Solitär fernzusteuern.
Wäre deutlich weniger Rechenpower von nöten  (weil Java sowieso die Schnellste Sprache für sowas ist *räusper*) 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Mike


----------



## morkuzz (3. März 2010)

Hi,

Dll Injection kannst mit Java vergessen. Das wäre ne C++ Geschichte, mit dem ich allerdings auf Kriegsfuß stehe ^^

Sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht bietet dir generation5.org was du suchst:
http://www.generation5.org/jdk/demos.asp

Ansonsten könntest du es mal mit der Java Variante von  OpenCV: http://ubaa.net/shared/processing/opencv/ versuchen.

Auch interessant:
http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/
http://samibadawi.blogspot.com/2008/09/computer-vision-c-vs-java-review.html

Gruß Tom


----------

